# Long Coat



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

Hi all,
I have posted in the past about looking for another long coat GSD, we are finally settled enough after a few life changes to start seriously looking. We have a german show line but have become very partial to her long coat (for looks and the fact that she actually doesn't shed as much as other GSDs we have owned). SO, i'm looking for some tips on any breeders who has long coat producers. We prefer german lines over american. my husband loves the sable coats, but I don't know if we are patient enough to wait for a long coat working line male that has the temperment for our family. I'm thinking a showline would probably be a quicker option? We are already looking at Riley's breeder, but that also might be a wait for a long coat... want to explore all of our options.

we dont really have a budget per say, just want a great dog to add to our pack. My parents currently live with me so we are looking to have one in the next year- while they are around to help with the puppy while it is young. (they are retired, my husband and i work full time). we are extremely active- looking for a hiking and walking partner. 

so long story short, anyone have any recommendations? We live in North Jersey and will drive a day's distance to pick up a pup (NY, CT, MA, PA, VT, DE, MD, VA, TN... Canada... many options!!). We prefer to drive and pick it up, although if a great pup comes up we will consider getting it shipped.


----------



## HayesEquineArt (Oct 5, 2010)

sprzybyl said:


> Hi all,
> I have posted in the past about looking for another long coat GSD, we are finally settled enough after a few life changes to start seriously looking. We have a german show line but have become very partial to her long coat (for looks and the fact that she actually doesn't shed as much as other GSDs we have owned). SO, i'm looking for some tips on any breeders who has long coat producers. We prefer german lines over american. my husband loves the sable coats, but I don't know if we are patient enough to wait for a long coat working line male that has the temperment for our family. I'm thinking a showline would probably be a quicker option? We are already looking at Riley's breeder, but that also might be a wait for a long coat... want to explore all of our options.
> 
> we dont really have a budget per say, just want a great dog to add to our pack. My parents currently live with me so we are looking to have one in the next year- while they are around to help with the puppy while it is young. (they are retired, my husband and i work full time). we are extremely active- looking for a hiking and walking partner.
> ...


Shadowbrook Shepherds is located in Troy, PA. They have a few litters planned in the near future, I inquired about them last night. One of the planned breedings is with Cheyanne and maybe Quantas or Max...Cheyanne has the coat factor so she can produce long coat puppies...maybe worth a look? German Shepherd Dog Breeder in Pennsylvania - Shadowbrook Shepherds


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

Thanks Haynes... There are SO many options out there I get a little bit overwhelmed. Your inside advice on the long coat producer def helps!


----------



## HayesEquineArt (Oct 5, 2010)

sprzybyl said:


> Thanks Haynes... There are SO many options out there I get a little bit overwhelmed. Your inside advice on the long coat producer def helps!


You're welcome! We got our GSD (avatar) from Shadowbrook and I couldn't have been happier with him. Sadly, we lost him 2 years ago in an accident so we're hunting for a new one and just decided to go with Shadowbrook again


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I know it's a super-longshot, but my rescue has a sable longcoat male available now.

They have him listed as a black and tan but he looks like a pattern sable to me. Only problem is, he's in TX but we do adopt out of state. 

Chavo | Austin German Shepherd Dog Rescue


----------



## HayesEquineArt (Oct 5, 2010)

Emoore said:


> I know it's a super-longshot, but my rescue has a sable longcoat male available now.
> 
> They have him listed as a black and tan but he looks like a pattern sable to me. Only problem is, he's in TX but we do adopt out of state.
> 
> Chavo | Austin German Shepherd Dog Rescue


Pretty boy!


----------

